# ada amazonia soil



## niknaksky (11 Feb 2015)

Hi all

Getting back into tropical now I have space in the man cave.

Using amazonia soil for low tech tank and am looking for some advice please.

Tgm toil me not to stock the tank for 3 weeks and do lots of water changes to get rid of the leached ammonia.

Do I dechlorinate the water ? 
Probably a silly question sorry but did not want to was the dechlorinator if it was not needed?


----------



## niknaksky (11 Feb 2015)

I have 2 litres of prime so used some.
when I thought about it the the untreated water would probably kill off the bacteria that had started to grow.


----------



## EnderUK (11 Feb 2015)

Have you got any live stock in it? If not just plant the plants do water changes. Throw in some floating plants and I wouldn't worry to much about killing bacteria. If you have the prime then you might as well use it though.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Feb 2015)

I would use prime at all times (except if you use RO)  as you only need a few drops so why take any risk. You never know how much chlorine comes with your tap water, it probable won't kill your bacteria but some plants may not like it either.


----------



## niknaksky (12 Feb 2015)

Ok thanks 

There is only the soil in Atm but will be on the look out for plants Saturday when I go up to Chester to get my reefing supplies if anyone knows of a decent shop up that way for plants please let me know


----------

